# Plants, Weeeeeeeee



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

So like i was bored today and finally decided to go visit this stranger i found selling plants on kijiji....
Well suffice to say i baught 9 plants for 20$ and spend 12$ on this micro and macro element bottle... Basically its like flourish, and those other things that seachem has... However, i think he buys big ass bottles, then fills plastic water bottles up and sells them... Idk who makes it, i dont know anything about it (didnt really ask, just took his word for it)

Moving on, he then sells DIY co2 kits... His kit consists of a 1.75 liter plastic bottle (like the ones that have that juice - if you know what im talking about) Their painted brownish, or just become brown ( i didnt ask that many questions, i probably should of) with yeast, and this sort of jelly / jellatin stuff... Then he drills a hole into the cap on the top, puts a tube, then epoxyfies it... Then at the other end it has a foamish thing with something else... Well, i asked him how long it lasts and he said roughly 2, 3 months... One of the ones he has on his heavy planted tank is going 3 and half months, and is strong but will need new jeallatin soon. Now, i didnt believe him that it works wonders but when he lead me to 75g aquarium it just BLEW my damn mind. his "showcase" aquarium where he has many plants look AWESOM and healthy... hes got many types of red plants and they just look AMAZING. Well, he told me to look behind the tank where his tube is... if you look closely you do see the little co2 bubbles comming out... so guessing it does work indeed.
Now, he tells me he doses with that stuff he has and uses his diy co2 kit... Btw, the dosing is 1ml/g.(with the liquid he uses) But he told me to do .5ml/g because my aquarium isnt as stocked with plants...

So, his co2 kit costs 30$.... and every jelatine refill costs 5$... Im planning to buy this co2 kit just to try it out and see its effectiveness.

p.s: will take picture of my plant's when im done







still getting mores muwahahaha.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

wouldnt mind seeing the co2 kit he is selling.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd like to see pictures too, but it sounds like you paid $30 for something you could have made yourself for a couple dollars, and you can make your own co2 mixture out of sugar, yeast, and water... a few bucks worth of sugar and yeast will provide a year's worth of co2.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'd like to see pictures too, but it sounds like you paid $30 for something you could have made yourself for a couple dollars, and you can make your own co2 mixture out of sugar, yeast, and water... a few bucks worth of sugar and yeast will provide a year's worth of co2.


Yeah, just like many things in life lol... but id rather him doing it then me failing and chance of not suceeding... And 30$ isnt much anyhow for a co2 kit that seems effective... so im just waitting for him to email me saying when its ready.

and for the ferts well he wrote this, "I bought the minerals and I added them to reverse osmosis + deionized water. There is no brand name, it only the receipe call PMDD (poor man dosing daily)."


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The PMDD may be working but I dont know how comfortable I would be adding stuff to my tank and not knowing exactly what it is


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Feefa said:


> The PMDD may be working but I dont know how comfortable I would be adding stuff to my tank and not knowing exactly what it is


Yeah, id probably agree with you... But this guy seemed very nice, he doesnt charge much for plants...If i were to buy them at a local fish store, they usually 5-6$... for him, its 2-3$... basically half of what id pay...

He seems like he knows his stuff too... he answered all my questions with the same answers i got from you guys







on past questions just to see...
The liquid's he gave me, well i trusted them too because while i was there, another guy came to re-buy some more after he baught them 3 months ago... and well his showcase aquarium, you just need to see the color's on the plants... they look so lively its amazing... next time i go see him (should be in 3 days, hes preparing me my co2 kit) ill try and snap some pictures.

edit: And jelly refills are just 5$ also... and they last avg 3 months. no worrys


----------

